# Fanuiel Hall (Yeah, Its probably spelled wrong)



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

I was at the Comedy Connection on Saturday night, and I nothiced what looked to be security gaurds around. When I looked closely their badges said "Police" on them. They had grey stripes on thier pants and no patches, does anyone know who they are?


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

Municipal Police have details at Fanueil Hall.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

I believe they are members of the Boston Municipal police who haven;t been to an academy yet. Any Munies back me up on that?


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Female PO is right Munis do have details at faneuil hall,but if I am not mistaken only academy trained officers do the details there now since9/11. I think the other security officers( licenced specials) that work there have red stripes on there pants.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

No offense to anyone, but this gentleman did not look like he was going to be attending an academy any time soon....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Sorry SRR, I cannot back you up on that.

No, I'm almost positive Fanueil Hall security has red stripes on their pants.

All Boston Municipal officers have dark gray stripes. Only patrol officers are assigned to Fanuiel Hall at this time, but site officers were allowed to patrol there in the past. The word "Police" was removed from the site officer patch and badge about 3 years ago, so it definately wasn't a Muni site officer. If it was Muni a patrol officer, some of them wear approved uniform pullovers that do not have patches sewn onto the sleeves.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Dunny,
It was definatly a grey stripe. ( I did have a few of those blue drinks at Cheers. :shock: If you haven't had one....try one.  ) Perhaps it was a regular Municipal officer, but I don't think so.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

ROBOCOP1982 said:


> Dunny,
> It was definatly a grey stripe. ( I did have a few of those blue drinks at Cheers. :shock: If you haven't had one....try one.  ) Perhaps it was a regular Municipal officer, but I don't think so.


Maybe it was Mystique, she can fool anybody!
:L:

Seriously ROBO, did you check to see if they were wearing dark socks?
WTF?
:roll:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

ROBOCOP1982 said:


> a regular Municipal officer


What's a "regular" Municipal officer? :?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> ROBOCOP1982 said:
> 
> 
> > a regular Municipal officer
> ...


Holy JEEZUZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now you've "Dunn" it. Head for the fallout shelter!!!!!!!
:shock:

P.S. Dunngie! don't get too pissed, we KNOW he meant a Muni who takes metamucil, right?
:L:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey A topic i can chime in on!!

I used to work ther it was faneuil hall marketplace security. When I was there the Supervisors were all Boston Specials and had attended the MCJTC Reserve Intermittent sp? academy. The regular security officers there carry cuffs and OC and the badges on the secrity officers is your regular badge but the Supervisors badges look like the Somerville and cambridge badges with the Boston Insignia on it and it says Boston Special Police on it and they are usually gold. It's a fun place to work i worked there for a few months and most of the food places there hook you up and the stores there give ya good discounds most of the time. The bars there are always cool to ya I used to go out drinking down there all the time and drink all night for practically nothing. 

That place is busy!! Fire alarms are going off constantly. People are stealing constantly. Armed Robberies. Drunken fools on fri and Sat nights. I used to get 4 hours of overtime on fri and sat nights. Plenty of scenery and the pay aint that bad. I was Full time when i was there and i got tons of holdovers and just OT to people watch and a few plainclothes nights there. The bad part was that the Manager of the Complex is a tool and the Director of security was an incompetent bald midget.

But other that that FUN place!!!

Scott c:


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

UH OH! I did it by acident. I just meant a Municipal Officer as opposed to a Boston Special. That's all I meant by that. 8) So we're cool right Dunny  


P.S.
MPD, he was wearing pink socks. :lol: :wink:


----------

